# Betta bugs



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Are these ok to use for your betta?

I find them at PetCo and my girl is too tiny to eat her pellets and if they're small enough for her to eat she's not interested because they're a speck. Wondering if adding live food will help her eat? She loves nibbling on the falling leaves of her anacharis. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry I don't know whaat Betta bugs are )= But when I read the title I thought it was going to be about being addicted to Bettas lol. Have you tried Betta biogold? I use them and they're very tiny, yes, but big enough to spike a Bettas interest.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What are Betta bugs?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They are just fruit flies. As long as they come from a reputable fry breeder/seller they are perfectly fine and a good addition to your betta's diet.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

How are they packaged? Like pre-packaged or do the store people just scoop some flies out and put them in a bag like crickets or something?


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Yummm my guys love live fruit flies! It took Noonie some inspecting before eating his first one... in fact he chewed and spit it out a couple times before finally taking the plunge. Now, he doesn't think twice, it's just chomp! 

The pet store near my house carries wingless fruit flies on occasion, they come in little plastic tubes and there's lots of them inside.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

denaliwind said:


> Yummm my guys love live fruit flies! It took Noonie some inspecting before eating his first one... in fact he chewed and spit it out a couple times before finally taking the plunge. Now, he doesn't think twice, it's just chomp!
> 
> The pet store near my house carries wingless fruit flies on occasion, they come in little plastic tubes and there's lots of them inside.


Yep, the "betta bugs" are just wingless fruit flies.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried them with her and she loooves them! She's finally eating, guys!  

It was cute, I left the container next to her tank and she tried to eat them through the plastic  I moved the bugs away, and she swam off like nothing happened. 

They may not fly, but they JUMP! So be warned... I'm just thankful that I found something for her. I was getting worried!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

laughing said:


> I tried them with her and she loooves them! She's finally eating, guys!
> 
> It was cute, I left the container next to her tank and she tried to eat them through the plastic  I moved the bugs away, and she swam off like nothing happened.
> 
> They may not fly, but they JUMP! So be warned... I'm just thankful that I found something for her. I was getting worried!


Ahaha that's awesome!!  It's an exciting experience for both betta and human, hehe!



DarkMoon17 said:


> Yep, the "betta bugs" are just wingless fruit flies.


Oh wow, I've never seen ones specifically sold for bettas, that's great, people are catching on! Happy bettas, happy bettas!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's probably cheaper to buy them from the reptile section though. They are the same exact flies, just in a different container. The Betta Bug one is just for keeping the flies alive until you feed them to the betta. On the other hand, the reptile version is a actual reproducing colony. There are also "refills" of their food. I believe the colonies are $10 at Petco.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So they're alive? Eeeuuww!!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hikari® makes a small pellet food called "micropellets" for small fishes or fishes with lil mouths. I am like 99% sure bettas can have them too! My Petsmart store ( on the bottom of the betta supplies shelf ) they were like $5 and come in a white and purple packet.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My bettas looove these things. It's fun to watch them as predators to the little buggies!! The maggots are gross, though. D: 

I don't think I'm ever going back to pellets. My bettas just love the flies soo much. <3 (Even though those buggers can jump like mad men and I tend to lose a couple around the house....)


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

laughing said:


> My bettas looove these things. It's fun to watch them as predators to the little buggies!! The maggots are gross, though. D:
> 
> I don't think I'm ever going back to pellets. My bettas just love the flies soo much. <3 (Even though those buggers can jump like mad men and I tend to lose a couple around the house....)


You need to feed them pellets, they can't just survive on flies alone.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

haha my bettas will not eat anything but bloodworms or Hikari pellets. They HATE any other brand besides Hikari! lolz. Pellets have color enhancers and nessesary nutrients too- more than flies  Maybe give them flies as a treat once a week? Ex: every Tuesday is bloodworm day for my bettas.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

She won't eat pellets. Not at all. I've tried 3 other foods. (Pellets, flakes) Nothing.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you offered her frozen foods? You can try fasting her for a day or two then offering her pellets. Make sure the pellets aren't too large for her to eat. She won't be able to survive on flies alone. She needs a staple food. You can try junk foods like freeze dried blood worms to introduce her to dried foods


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm.. I got some pellets today my male ate great. Female, Nope. She ate it, grinded it to bits, then spit them all out. She's totally against it. -.- 

I will see about bloodworms later.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Just stopped by the store got some freeze dries blood worms and hikari betta bio gold pellets. Kaida gobbled up the worms. She showed interest in the pellets WAY more compared to the two other brands. She ate part of one. I am hoping if I fast her tomorrow and cut a pellet in half for her she will eat it. If not I will condition her with the blood worms.  

Julep on the other hand eats it all. Pellets, blood worms, and the fruit flies! So he will enjoy the diet! 

I am thinking they will get pellets, a fly or two a day, and a bloodworm once or twice a week. Is that a good diet?? Also, should I regularly fast once a day weekly or is that not necessary?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you trying to condition them for breeding or just want to know what an overall good diet for them would be?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a good diet. ^^ 

She ate the bio gold pellets after about a day of fasting! I'm considering stopping her bugs so she stays on this route, I'll have to see how well she does in a few days.


----------

